# Lorus V732 Titanium



## muckaroon1960 (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi, this is my first post on the watch forum so hello everyone.

I have recently acquired a LORUS V732-X001 5 bar Titanium wrist watch

Date is set at 6 o'clock second hand is Red.

I cannot see where to upload a picture?

I really want to know its age and worth?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2012)

Use cut and paste with photobucket. Dont think anyone will give you a valuation though.


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

*Hi Muckaroon1960, *

*Welcome to The Forum. *

*Sounds like you've got a nice watch there. Have a look around and you'll soon find the instructions regarding posting pictures. *

*You'll find that people here tend not to offer or give valuations. Not only does it depend on whatever people are prepared to pay but it also depends on what the watch is worth to you as a seller. Check out a well known auction site (*b*y) and see what similar watches are going for. *

*It might be worth checking out the other Forum rules as well. There's not many. Joining with the sole purpose of selling or getting valuations isn't really what The Forum is all about. Hopefully you'll become an active member and we look forward to you joining in on the many sections of the Form. *

*Again, welcome. *


----------



## muckaroon1960 (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome, sorry about the reference to valuations, old habits and all that. I mainly collect militaria which has included some watches and I have sold some items as well so asking for a valuation is par for the course for me but in saying that I have no intention of sellling my Lorus but would be interested in its age? I know Lorus have only been in existence since 1982 and I believe are part of Seiko? (correct me if I'm wrong). i enjoy being in forums as it gives me a chance to swop info and admire our collections.

i am taking an interest in other areas of collecting and watches are one of them so hopefully more goodies to come.

I have in my present collection an Elgin railroad pocket watch circa 1910, A Swiss made WW1 era Trench wristwatch, 2 stop watches one working and one not. The working dates from circa 1917 no maker mark, the non runner is a Dennison 0-30 military.

Once I have managed to work out how to upload pics will hopefully post them in the various topics.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2012)

As I say, I have found opening a photobucket account the best way you can cut and paste the photo from there.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

robert75 said:


> As I say, I have found opening a photobucket account the best way you can cut and paste the photo from there.


ImageShack works well for me.


----------

